# Why Potbelly Pigs?



## nstone630 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have the opportunity to get a potbelly pig from someone who is "giving" him away...I've never dealt with pigs and I want to know what I'm walking into prior to taking him on.

I have 2 goats in an electric fence...can they house together? And should I be leery of someone giving away a adult pig? Possible issues at hand?

I accepted a free goat once...turned out I know now why he was given away...nothing but trouble. I don't want to make that mistake again.

Thanks!!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 18, 2015)

Can you go and meet it before you accept it and take it on? My cousins had one and it was the sweetest thing but you can get sour ones as well.


----------



## nstone630 (Aug 18, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Can you go and meet it before you accept it and take it on? My cousins had one and it was the sweetest thing but you can get sour ones as well.


 I'd hope so...just wanted some insiders views prior to taking this on.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 18, 2015)

It is really difficult to be able to say the why someone is parting with them. It could be a change in circumstances such as time, money, living arrangements, etc.  

They are very smart critters. They will learned faster than a dog. They are clean and will keep their pens tidy if given the opportunity to do so. They can smell if not given adequate space as well though. Most can be potty trained like a dog. I know my cousin's lived as a dog in the home and they had to put sweaters on it in the winter and sunscreen in the summer or it would get sun burned. They are amazing garbage disposals too lol.


----------



## madcow (Aug 30, 2015)

It kind of depends on what you plan on doing with the PBP.  Do you want it as a pet, something to till your weedy areas, or to get as a breeder to sell shoats or to use as food or maybe all of the above?  Each of those types of uses for these animals can have different behavior requirements.  If you want it as a pet you would want one with a good personality and no behavior problems that you will have to break.  Pigs can be dangerous if not managed correctly regardless of what purpose you have for them.  I would certainly find out as much as possible about this pig to see if it will fit your needs before taking it home.


----------



## drdoolittle (Sep 8, 2015)

Do NOT house/pen the pig with the goats.  Pigs can do some serious damage to other animals, and often it's for no reason other than the animal got too close to the pig. I've had pot belly and farm pigs for years, it's best to have them in a pen constructed of hog panels and T-posts.  Very easy to put up, and they don't need a huge house.  but, if you're getting one, it would be better for the pig if you could have two as they are herd animals.  You have to introduce them slowly, I put them in adjoining pens for a month. Even so, they will fight a bit to establish dominance.  DON'T put two intact males or an intact male and a castrated male together.  Intact males will fight to the death.  Best scenario is two females, two castrated males or a female and castrated male.  I currently have a castrated male that I bottle raised and a female.  My male is about 150-----I think his momma was not a pure pot belly, although pot belly pigs get much larger than most people realize.  And madcow is right, they can be dangerous, especially if they aren't happy.


----------

